# online doctor



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I was reading that you can have online consultations with a doctor and they can write prescriptions legally. Is this true and legal?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure whether they can write prescriptions without seeing you. Half the time they can't write scripts for a different illness even when they have seen you in person for something. Doctors can give medical advice and consult with other local doctors over the phone after getting information from you. My only experience with such things is in the veterinary field where it is quite common for a local vet to dispense medication or write a script for a legal online site based on the information given by a vet who may be half the country away.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

The crazy thing is that they said it is legal, but I read online that it is illegal to get a script filled by a dr online without him seeing you in person.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Im a online docter as sidejob.


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

I want to chime in on this. From my understanding a doctor legally can do anything they choose to do. They have to follow a code of ethics that they swear by when they get licensed as an md. So they can face reprucussions such as losing their license if they do things that are not considered ethical. In the case of online doctors writing scripts, they can legally and ethically do this but it would be considered unethical to write scripts for controlled substances for a patient they have not seen in person. So online doctors do exist, and can write scripts, but you won't get any controlled substances this way. Just for a point of reference I see my Pdoc on a regular basis via phone consultation because I do not live where his office is, and he does write scripts for me.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe a doctor in another country can do this. Not in the US. A lot of these internet pharmacies are based overseas and have you fill out a very basic questionaire on your medical history. then they have one of their "doctors" look it over, then they send you the stuff. The problem comes in finding a place that sends you genuine meds.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> Im a online docter as sidejob.


 For godsakes where is our morality. As your lawyer, I strongly recommend we head to the desert!!!


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

brown324 said:


> I want to chime in on this. From my understanding a doctor legally can do anything they choose to do. They have to follow a code of ethics that they swear by when they get licensed as an md. So they can face reprucussions such as losing their license if they do things that are not considered ethical. In the case of online doctors writing scripts, they can legally and ethically do this but it would be considered unethical to write scripts for controlled substances for a patient they have not seen in person. So online doctors do exist, and can write scripts, but you won't get any controlled substances this way. Just for a point of reference I see my Pdoc on a regular basis via phone consultation because I do not live where his office is, and he does write scripts for me.


I saw that you can indeed order controlled substances. Tramodol was on the list.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

scribe said:


> Maybe a doctor in another country can do this. Not in the US. A lot of these internet pharmacies are based overseas and have you fill out a very basic questionaire on your medical history. then they have one of their "doctors" look it over, then they send you the stuff. The problem comes in finding a place that sends you genuine meds.


 You guys need to be careful. This is threading a thin line. Especially when you use doctors in quotes. That sort of thing is not allowed on this board!!!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Agreed, its very dangerous.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

barry1685 said:


> I saw that you can indeed order controlled substances. Tramodol was on the list.


Tramadol (Ultram) is not a controlled substance.

You didn't actually say it was, though those two sentences together would tend to imply such.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Tramadol (Ultram) is not a controlled substance.
> 
> You didn't actually say it was, though those two sentences together would tend to imply such.


Oh crap, your right! You win on that one.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> I was reading that you can have online consultations with a doctor and they can write prescriptions legally. Is this true and legal?


 Depending on what type of online pharmacy you are looking at. If it is one with narcotics then it is most likely illegal or a scam. You have to have a doctors script most of the time sent to the online pharmacy to despense pills. I would just see a real doctor if I were you. Cheaper as well with insurance.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

moke64916 said:


> Depending on what type of online pharmacy you are looking at. If it is one with narcotics then it is most likely illegal or a scam. You have to have a doctors script most of the time sent to the online pharmacy to despense pills. I would just see a real doctor if I were you. Cheaper as well with insurance.


It is not cheaper for me. My doc wont help me and wants to send me to a psychiatrist which costs me 40 bucks a visit.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> It is not cheaper for me. My doc wont help me and wants to send me to a psychiatrist which costs me 40 bucks a visit.


But you still need a script for an online pharmacy that is lagit. So you'll pay $40 to see your doctor plus a more expensive medication online than rather at the pharmacy. I wouldN't do it if I were you.


----------



## RandJ (Mar 5, 2013)

*halfpricemed legit?*

Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone has ever placed an order with halfpricemeds
I would lke to place an order, but would really like to hear from others who have ordered from them before.
Thanks
Janet
[email protected]


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I used to order tramadol online. You fill out a form with your information and descriptions of your problems. A doctor will write a prescription and have it fedex'd to you.

Can't provide any details concerning that.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

In Australia, there are doctors who see patients over Skype and they do prescribed controlled drugs.


----------

